# Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ???



## BLK - Jetta (Oct 31, 2001)

I just bought the 760Watt and Im curious what others think about their amps, as I dont see much talk in here about them. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (BLK - Jetta)*

I like one series of amps they made in late 1999 early 2000. There were three models in the lineup. XM-7527 (75 x 2), XM-7547 (75 x 4) and the granddaddy of them all the XM-7557 (75 x 4 + 220 x 1 sub). These were some kick a$$ amps. Any other Sony amp's.... Well its a crap shoot.


----------



## Simplistic (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (theguero)*

Sony Xplod sucks. plain and simple. I will not touch Sony's new audio line.


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (Simplistic)*

Whatever...it sounds pretty damn good in my car.


----------



## Jesse403 (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (SpeedyD)*

Anyone wanna buy a new XM-7557 amp? The granddaddy that theguero was talking about.
-Jesse-


----------



## Simplistic (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (SpeedyD)*

True, whatever sounds good to you is what matters. But I'm just going by what almost every stereo rep has told me. Sony sucks in car audio, they had some good stuff back in the day, but the new xplod is poop.


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (Simplistic)*

I think your username is dead on target. Would you care to expand on why this gear is "poop", other than salesmens' opinions? All of it is poop? Even the Mobile ES? Speakers, HUs, amps? All poop?


[Modified by SpeedyD, 9:35 PM 11-4-2001]


----------



## theguero (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (SpeedyD)*

All of you must know that every manufacture makes good and bad stuff. Like I said on my first post. Sony has had some AWARD WINNING amps in the past couple of years. They were all the Xplod Mobile ES stuff. If you can get your mittons on any of the XM-75xx (XM-7527, XM-7547, or the XM-7557) you have a TOP GRADE piece of mobile audio equipment!!! This is no B.S.!!! 
I will be the first to admit that Sony has went down hill in the past 10 years. There was a time that if you said Sony you were talking high dollar top grade electronic gear. You paid for it too! Now they are not any better than anyone else. But from time to time every brand will have a shinning star. Look at the JVC SH-99. Who would have ever thought that JVC would be in the top end car stereo business? Last I saw all they made that was any good was VHS VCR's. But the SH-99 is DAMN GOOD!!! Espically for the price.
So to say Sony is poop is really a general FALSE statement. I would stick with the Mobile ES stuff though. I think you will be pleased with it. I use a standard Xplod for my sub amp. Its a BEAST! I don't think it's the best but it does hold it's own. It easily pumps 1 kW bridged into one channel. 1400 watts max. Its the XM-2252HX if anyone was curious. I run it in stereo which produces 225 watts x 2 @ 4 ohms. It runs very cool and destrotion free. I run it at about half scale. I am pleased with it's performance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brain Cell (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (theguero)*

i have a 99 year 55x2 powering my 5x7 kappas and they sound extremely nice.
i only wish they had more power but that's my fault for being cheap and not getting the 75x2 or 100x2 amp(well i guess is was on sale for $85 i love the crutchfield outlet)
-Brain Cell



[Modified by Brain Cell, 12:07 PM 11-5-2001]


----------



## BLK - Jetta (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (SpeedyD)*

UPDATE: Well I hooked up everything in my car, and I must say that the amplifier KICK$$ A$$~! Just for kicks I hooked up my friends XPLOD head unit....... uh...... well lets just say it would be a coin toss between my stock unit and the Sony HU. 
Anyways the AMP is amazing stuff.... (2X JBL 12" Subs)


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (BLK - Jetta)*

Agree, i absolutly hate sony, but i got my hands on a sony ES 7427. this amp can handle 1 ohm no problem. First i tosted 1 RF punch 10, then still not aware of its power i hooked it up to 2 MTX old school blue thunder, and last week blew those too!!>

Yes Sony Licks @ss, but the Xplode Mobile ES is defintly one to recon with!!>
its too bad they yanked the plug on that one!!


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (BLK - Jetta)*

Everyone on this board seems to be anti-Sony (well, they are the most vocal members at least!). 
I have had 2 different Sony Headunits, 4 different amplifiers, and a few signal processors in the past 10 years: I'll admit their stuff has gone more mainstream and isn't as "cutting edge" as it used to be. However, it is still very good quality (good balance of Quality vs. SPL). You really can't go wrong if you buy Mobile ES...I'd shy away from the non-ES stuff. The CDX-C7850 is still one of the best headunits I've owned... I just wish it mached my VW's interior!!!


----------



## YetiMan (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (gweedo)*

I _For the Life of me_ can't figure out why *anyone* would name a line of amplifiers *XPLODE* .
What is that, a loophole to deny warranty claims ?
Sony has their moments good and bad (who doesn't) and you have to take them one product at a time.
Heck, i have 5 Sony TV's up in the house, and would be hard pressed to buy anything else... but there's not much Sony in my cars any more.


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (YetiMan)*

i had an explod amp in my trunk before, can't remember the model#, but it was [email protected], and yes it produced every bit of that and sounded pretty good doing it too, i had it pumping 3 10w6's and my car slammed with that setup. but it was too much, now i have a 12w6 and an apline powering all the speakers


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (timmybgood)*

i dont think your reading carefully!!. AGREE SONY SUCK's. the past few years sony made some real crap for te market. however in 2000ish they released 3 amplifiers. yes they were branded Xplod, but they were a special line of Xplod, called Mobile ES.
these three amps: Xplod ES 7527
Xplod ES 7547
Xplod ES 7557
thease were monster amps, very reliablie, and best power for the money. Not at all like any other sony xplod amps. Explod ES was made in Japan, and used same technology as in home ES systems. this line got discontinued. these amps also come out of the box highly underrated. tested my 7527 at 652.2 watts at 2 ohms.


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (theguero)*

quote:[HR][/HR] So to say Sony is poop is really a general FALSE statement.[HR][/HR]​I kind of doubt that he really knows anyway. Most people just follow the herd and repeat what they have heard.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (83 Rabbit GTI)*

I have never fancied SOny equipment. Yeah they make some good TV', VCR's , Camcorder's, DVD players, and some Home Systems's. That is why Sony ifs more broadly focused at other markets, that they really don't put a whole lot into their Car Audio. Seeing there are many other manufactures out ther in the HU and amp market. Not to say sony sucks, because they have made some decent stuff from time to time. But really it's funny how companies dabble in and out of the car audio market. Panasonic has come and gone, come and gone with their HU through out the years. Along with JVC, Toshiba, Nak. Most of these companies really have their hands in about every market they can. So I see them as dabblers, or market swayers, and tend not to purchase from them.
I prefer to buy products that are more focused at the Car audio industry that have been more into the car audio arena.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (BLK - Jetta)*

I had the 75x4 in my car with the same setup that I had with the JL 300/4... Comapred to the 300/4, the Sony XPlode 75x4 seems underpowered. Even the two channels bridged for the sub. The JL was only putting out 150 (according to the manu) compared to the 200 watts from the Sony. I mean, regulated power supplies are good, but more watts should be more sound with the car running.
For the price, I didn't think it was _too_ bad, but I think they are less conservatively rated than JL, Rockford, Alpine, etc...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (cratz2)*

Ah yes, but it our ears are so inaccurate to truely tell what is louder. It takes at least a doubling of power to really tell. Roughly.


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (Non_Affiliated)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ah yes, but it our ears are so inaccurate to truely tell what is louder. It takes at least a doubling of power to really tell. Roughly.[HR][/HR]​I've heard something like that statistic as well: It takes roughly 4x the power to notice a 2x increase in volume.


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (gweedo)*

Sony car audio = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Actually, most Sony stuff = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dmb3phsh (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (trh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sony car audio = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Actually, most Sony stuff = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​I'm not so sure about this, that seems to be a common misconseption. They are a rather clear amp as I have heard them in my store hooked up to a couple different lines of components. They are not top of the line however. There power ratings seems to be a little exagerated and the drop off significantly at lower voltage. Such as when you turn on the A/C at night with the headlights on. But one plus is they work well with heat and are built to last. At the vendor training in Denver they cooked and cut and did all sorts of stuff to a Sony amp and it still work so if heat is an issue the Sony is pretty good. However overall not the greatest amp but not the worst.


[Modified by dmb3phsh, 11:07 PM 10-1-2002]


----------



## trh (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (dmb3phsh)*

Built to last?
I used to sell Sony car and home audio. The car amps, in particular, were what we called boomerangs. Virtually guaranteed to break and come back. The only one that didn't consistently break was the D-class. It, however had 1000w marked on it when it was in fact a 300w amp. Can you respect a company that blatantly lies to you? That's Pyramid and Legacy style.

Sony = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## YetiMan (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (trh)*

" _The car amps, in particular, were what we called boomerangs. Virtually guaranteed to break and come back_ "

I guess that *is* why they named em' *Xplode* then... Good ol' truth in advertising at work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (YetiMan)*

why is it that every forum has a thread arguing whether or not sony is crap? since sony did away with the ES line (which were made in a different location than their other car audio) they have gone down hill. they have decided that mediocre is just fine for them. poor to medium is all they're going for now, except for a few products (anything over $500). they make more money off cheap products that will break and people will replace them with another cheap product, than high end products that last a long time. there isn't a big market for high end products. everybody is too money concious to spend $500 on a CD player when all they need is a $150 CD player. i was also disappointed that no one else brought up the point that their signal to noise ratio sucks. c'mon 90 dB for most all units?! and 95 for their "high end" units? that's pretty sorry. hell, the $1500 hard drive HU has 90 dB s/n ratio. for that money it should be better. and only 2 volt pre outputs?! WTF? if you're paying over $300 it should be at least 4 volts. one feature i do like is the new G-shock CD players. i don't know how well it'll hold up, but a CD player that won't skip is a good idea. and a 7" flip out screen retailing at $1000 isn't a bad deal. the amps are usually a 50-50 shot of it crapping out within a year. i installed one in my friend's girlfriend's car, and she's had no problems with it. i also know someone who had nothing but problem with them. so just keep in mind that sony decided to keep their products low to average.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (2.ohh)*

My guess is this. My view on Sony's direction. Sony is a electronics manufacture. They produce alot of different stuff for different markets. Sony car audio is such a small portion of sSony that I think they don't really worry if that sector of their company dried up. Whith that said. I am guessing that sony just found it useless to really put alot of time and money into R&D high grade equipment when the volume or market for thier High end wasn't all that great. I mean it work likes this, at my work a say we sell 1000 Flk-123/ Industrial scopemters for $1300 in a year. Thats $1.3M in sales, yet we have the with a sales of 1 million VoltAlert 1LAC/1AC at $20 a pop, thats $20M in sales. See the theory be hind this. Granted that is not the way it always works but if you can sell alot of these at a lower cost to the company and/or lower cost to the end user. then it tends to make up alot of the meat and potatoes for these companies. Alot of people may be looking for an after market up-grade HU, but only very few are looking to spend the $$$ on a real good HU, amp, speakers, etc. and I think sony has realized this and has started to focus more on that market.


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (2.ohh)*

quote:[HR][/HR]why is it that every forum has a thread arguing whether or not sony is crap? since sony did away with the ES line (which were made in a different location than their other car audio) they have gone down hill. they have decided that mediocre is just fine for them. poor to medium is all they're going for now, except for a few products (anything over $500). they make more money off cheap products that will break and people will replace them with another cheap product, than high end products that last a long time. there isn't a big market for high end products. everybody is too money concious to spend $500 on a CD player when all they need is a $150 CD player. i was also disappointed that no one else brought up the point that their signal to noise ratio sucks. c'mon 90 dB for most all units?! and 95 for their "high end" units? that's pretty sorry. hell, the $1500 hard drive HU has 90 dB s/n ratio. for that money it should be better. and only 2 volt pre outputs?! WTF? if you're paying over $300 it should be at least 4 volts. one feature i do like is the new G-shock CD players. i don't know how well it'll hold up, but a CD player that won't skip is a good idea. and a 7" flip out screen retailing at $1000 isn't a bad deal. the amps are usually a 50-50 shot of it crapping out within a year. i installed one in my friend's girlfriend's car, and she's had no problems with it. i also know someone who had nothing but problem with them. so just keep in mind that sony decided to keep their products low to average.[HR][/HR]​I couldn't have said it better myself! I was a HUGE Sony fan when the Mobil ES line was still in existance--I don't know how many HUs/Amps I purchased... Now, I did something I said I'd never do : Buy an Alpine


----------



## n19bmw (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (gweedo)*

Can You Say Garbage!!!!!


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Whats your opinion of the SONY XPLOD line of amps ??? (Simplistic)*

alright bang for your buck, but personally I wouldn't buy one. Friends of mine use sony and really like them, I just dont care for them.


----------



## MissingTheEarly2000's (Mar 7, 2020)

Damn.
I remember being so into car audio and the music of the early 2000's. 
Best times of my life cruising around in my old black 85 Trans Am with a planet audio 1000 watt amp and 2 10" Sony Mobile ES subs. 
Kenwood Excelon HU
Polk audio 4x6 in dash and 6x9 in pillars. 
I could bounce a CD off my front seat lol. 
Seems like everything sucks now.
All the fun has been taken out of everything by the liberal sjws crowds.
I was looking up my old speakers just to see how good they were and ran across this old thread, ****.
Life was good back then.
Girls showing their thongs, acting like sloots, 
Dudes just being bro's haha. 
Where the **** has that gone?
Now everyone has some "trauma" and gender confusion. 
Wtf have they done to the world??


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

I serviced several of the non-ES XPLOD amps.... never could understand why people hated them so much. I could care less about the marketing or looks but the guts were good and simple. And, Sony amps had decent measured power, along with typically good specs, regardless of the "X" marketing and fake power stickers to cater to small minded kids buying their "1000w" amps. I do prefer the looks of the older and simpler designs. 

Their wasn't a brand that didn't boomerang if installed incorrectly or simply overheated from being pushed too hard. Being young caused many to release the encapsulated chip smoke... excessive volume, excessive load, not enough battery/alternator/wiring, excessive heat, or excessively mismatched amp gain. 

Everybody now wants to live in a bubble of perfection no matter how imperfect they are. 

https://www.amp-performance.de/en/measurement-results.html

Youtube also has some amp testers out their. Plenty of good videos on measured tests on old/new/used/rebuilt equipment. 

I still occasionally will grab an ol' amp from salvationarmy or goodwill, recap it, and put it too hard work.


----------

